# how to use usb on speedstream 6520 dsl modem?



## freenewbie (Jun 27, 2009)

Is there any chance I can use usb to connect to my speedstream 6520? The reason I want to use usb is because all 4 ethernet ports are already occupied, leaving only the usb port available.

Vista works fine because I have the driver disk. But with freebsd, I'm left scratching my head.

I think freebsd loads cdce into the kernel by default. dmesg shows the usb device as ugen0. ifconfig -a gives this result:

```
plip0 : flags=108851<UP,POINTTOPOINT,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST,NEEDSGIANT> metric 0 mtu 1500
```

So it appears that I have a point to point connection. What should i do next? I have already tried "ifconfig plip0 192.168.1.100" and "dhclient plip0" with no luck.


```
>ifconfig plip0 192.168.1.100
ifconfig: ioctl (SIOCAIFADDR): Destination address required

>dhclient plip0
plip0: not found
```

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## richardpl (Jun 28, 2009)

freenewbie said:
			
		

> Is there any chance I can use usb to connect to my speedstream 6520? The reason I want to use usb is because all 4 ethernet ports are already occupied, leaving only the usb port available.
> 
> Vista works fine because I have the driver disk. But with freebsd, I'm left scratching my head.
> 
> ...



plip(4) is point-to-point for PC printer parallel port.

Looks like there is no driver for that card or it is not recognized.


----------

